# Jailbreaking my iPhone 4 4.3.3, NOT WORKING!!!!



## Ben_seiler (Jun 29, 2011)

I have an iPhone 4 black 16gb running iOS 4.3.3. I jailbroke it using my computer, then later on uninstalled cydia by going to cydia, then going to manage, then uninstalled cydia installer so I no longer have cydia. I want to jailbreak it again on my dads computer. I have tried sn0wbreeze, redsn0w, greenpoisi0n, and limera1n, but in all of them it explains to me it doesnt recognize a device after I enter it into DFU mode! I cannot understand why and how to get cydia back. ANY HELP?

Thanks, 
Bennett


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to gadget support although you may be out of luck jailbreaking could be in violations of your agreement


----------



## Ben_seiler (Jun 29, 2011)

any1?


----------



## Technoob164 (Jun 30, 2011)

Try backing up the phone and restoring it. Then try a jailbreak.


----------



## Ben_seiler (Jun 29, 2011)

I did that last night, no luck. Anyways, Do you know, If I installed Redsn0w and my firmware version previously, and now my internet is down. Do I need internet to jailbreak past this point?


----------



## Technoob164 (Jun 30, 2011)

Shouldn't need a connection. Never tried but I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Ben_seiler (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, so basically Redsn0w downloads cydia with the program? Not later on from the internet?


----------



## Technoob164 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well... it gives you the loader but then I think you have to take the loader and it will download cydia. But for the actual jailbreak network isn't required.


----------



## H0ma93 (Apr 18, 2011)

I know this th


----------



## H0ma93 (Apr 18, 2011)

*I know this thread is from June but if you are still having trubles go to Ty's iPhone help that's where I got my stuff from


----------

